

Ask HN: Any hackers in small markets working on any local projects? - 404error

I've been wanting to work on a side project for some time now, but would like to work on something that my local community can use. Have any hackers out there in smaller markets &#60;= 100k had any success in launching a local product/project?<p>To make things more difficult I work for a newspaper. It seems like every time I run something by my department head it's a conflict of interest.
======
orangethirty
I'd say its easier to impact the local community because you can get real
offline feedback and compare it to your web analytics. Just focus on giving
people value. Do something that is not available locally. Then promote the
hell out of it in churches, clubs, schools, businesses, and depending on what
it is, niche stores that cater to that specific market. Though it will require
for you to hit the pavement. And most hakcers are allergic to _that_.

~~~
404error
Thanks for the advice. I work for a newspaper which makes it difficult to
avoid competing with my employer. That in turn makes it difficult to come up
with any project ideas.

Rental, Classifieds, Real Estate, Retail, Events, and News projects are all
considered conflicts of interest. If I was able to work on any of those
project the next challenge would be to direct traffic my way instead of
Craigslist.

I will have to do some brainstorming/ research this weekend.

Thanks again.

